# Looking for Ian MacKenzie



## Ellerman lad (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone out there know the whereabouts of Ian MacKenzie? He worked for Ellerman's during the 70's and I lost touch many years ago. Full name: Ian Sydney MacKenzie (or it might be Sydney Ian MacKenzie)! We sailed on the City of Toronto in 1975 about May to October on the CIP run.
He was from Liverpool and had a Canadian wife - Linda.
I'd appreciate any leads, thanks.
Mike.


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Ellerman lad said:


> Does anyone out there know the whereabouts of Ian MacKenzie? He worked for Ellerman's during the 70's and I lost touch many years ago. Full name: Ian Sydney MacKenzie (or it might be Sydney Ian MacKenzie)! We sailed on the City of Toronto in 1975 about May to October on the CIP run.
> He was from Liverpool and had a Canadian wife - Linda.
> I'd appreciate any leads, thanks.
> Mike.


 I sailed with Ian on the City of Canberra 1971 and the Toronto in 1977. The last I heard of Ian was about 22 years ago from Ray Taylor 2/E on the City of Manchester then that he was living in Australia and from Derek Hudson who is also living in Australia
confirmed that bout 10 years ago.
Hope that is some help.

WC


----------

